# Any Computer Types Posting?



## posterofagirl (Mar 16, 2006)

My computer doesn't let me put it in to Stand By mode, any idea why?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2006)

What operating system are you using?


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 16, 2006)

I have no idea. I'm no good with computers. LOL. :laughno: Seriously! :wassatt: :satisfied:


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2006)

Don't put it in standby mode lol

Shut it off or turn it on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 16, 2006)

You mean like what verison of Windows? XP is what I have.

Yeah but.... I'd like the option, it annoys me that it doesn't give me a choice :wacko:


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2006)

I have XP and I can hibernate. Go to Start, Settings, Control Panel and then to Power. There should be options to set your computer to go on stand by.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay great. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 16, 2006)

Operating system means Windows, Linux or any other program that actually runs the comp. I dont have Windows XP. I have windows 98 and windows 2000 I think and another version. We have 3 different comps in out 1 comp. Too complicated to explain. Not even I understand it fully. Hubby did it. lol. Sounds impossible, right? lol. But we do. lol. XP wastes too much memory. Cant run Sh*it. Even if we have loads of memory sticks installed in comp. It eats it all up since we have a million progs running. Win Xp doesnt help. :madno: :sdrop:

I dont think I can be much of help since I dont have Windows XP. We leave out comp on 24hours 7 days a week. It only gets turned off when nessesary. So I cant help. lol. Just goes on standby by itself. Tony should help you. :sdrop:

Edit: Glad Marisol was able to help you. :-D


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2006)

Let us know if it works.


----------

